# Warsaw: The Phoenix City



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Yo. I'm presenting to you my new thread about the Capital of Poland. I will focus on Warsaw's old architecture, and lesser known places. 

You won't find many skyline/skyscrapers photos in here 

1. Kredytowa St.










2. Szucha Avenue










3. Traugutta St










4. Ujazdowski Castle










5. Sniegockiej St


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

6. 










7.










8.










9.










10.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Warsaw :cheers:


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! I'm glad you like it 

11.










12.










13.










14.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

You're a good photographer so I will be looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

^^ thx 

Last set for now:

15.










16.










17.










18.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

nice looking city


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

^^ Warsaw has many faces. It doesn't always look nice, especially in the central part of downtown.

19.









20.









21.









22.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

23.










24.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very promising thread. I'll be visiting regularly.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice pics and lovely city.


----------



## Andy Moon (May 11, 2013)

Love the old buildings


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm glad you guys like it 

Ochota district

25.










26.










27.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Cool pics, another place I really need to visit!


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the pics. i love Warsaw, i can't wait to go back.

-


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice and interesting shots!


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks 

28.










29.










30.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and cool.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

31.










32.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

33.










34.










35.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

LSyd said:


> thanks, i'll PM you when it gets closer to travel time.


ok 

yay next page

75. Stalinist architecutre mixed in with XIX century architecture is something common in Warsaw










76.










77.










78.


----------



## markuus (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for a new update. There is never enough. Warsaw is one of my favourite cities in Europe, and its great to watch how fast this city is changing. I have impression it recalls a bit Berlin some decade or two ago, very fast changing and all under construction.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

markuus said:


> I have impression it recalls a bit Berlin some decade or two ago


If only the urban planning was as good as in Berlin...

79.










80.










81.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That building above looks quite nice. I hope to see more of this from Warsaw.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

^^ Indeed. It's one of my favorite areas in the city center. Beautiful houses and lots of greenery (although the pictures were taken during the winter)

Some more pictures ofthe area and its surroundings:

82.










83.










84.










85.


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice pictures. Those white buildings in last pictures are great!


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks 

86. 










87. Warsaw Uprising Museum










88.










89.










90.


----------



## iMaciek (Nov 20, 2011)

The museum of Warsaw Uprising is truly amazing! I've been there two times and must recommend it!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree. The Warsaw Uprising Museum is one of a kind. A lot of cool exhibits.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah, pretty cool indeed 

92.










93.










94.










95.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

It's Praga time 

96.










97.










98.


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

Praga has a lot of potential but it desperately needs houndreds of good renovations. And I'm not talking only about facades but streets, places to walk and sit to relax etc.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

^^ That's true. I'm pretty sure a lot will change once the new metro line is up and running.

99.









100.










101.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

102.










103.


----------



## Bjacek (Jun 6, 2013)

I really love this thread (Directly into my Bookmarks), Continue that way! 
I would like just to know if you would have more Before/After Picture to really see from where warsaw is coming and where it will go. 

I'm also a kind of fan of street art. Do you know where can I find such places? Like the Military picture on the wall between Rondo ONZ and Zloty Terazy?


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bjacek said:


> I really love this thread (Directly into my Bookmarks), Continue that way!
> I would like just to know if you would have more Before/After Picture to really see from where warsaw is coming and where it will go.
> 
> I'm also a kind of fan of street art. Do you know where can I find such places? Like the Military picture on the wall between Rondo ONZ and Zloty Terazy?


for before and after, I invite you to check out my thread with links in my post below. cheers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I will post more on the next page (help me get there  hehe)


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm waiting for more


----------



## FreeeSpirit (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

104.










105.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

New set. The pictures were taken today, there will be about 150 of them.

Old Praga district.

106. 









107.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

Get it on!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

You're the best!

Great building by the way.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

It's a school building  

108.










109.










110.










111.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

112.










113.










114.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

115.










116.










117.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

118.










119.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Warsaw looks especially pleasing from across the river.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Indeed 

120.










121,










122.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

My skydrive account has been suspended :gaah: all the pictures are temporarily gone.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

123.










124.









125.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very beautiful. This city is on my to visit-list. :cheers:

It's strange, but in many pictures, Warsaw reminds me a bit of Brussels. Maybe it has something to do with the varied architecture and with this:



Ring said:


> That's true. The heart of the city is probably its worst looking part at this moment. Its a shame because that's usually the first thing people see when they arrive in Warsaw haha.


It sounds familiar :lol:


----------



## _nowy_ (Jul 23, 2007)

Warsaw is much 'greener' than Brussels, on the other hand, Brussels has a more hm... 'cosy' old town, loved the narrow streets, seafod on display in front of restaurants etc.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice, Praga is a fascinating place, tourists should really check out right bank Warsaw.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

126.










127.










128.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

129.










130.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

131.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

next ->


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Politechnika Square

132.










133.










134.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks 

135.










136.









137.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

138.










139.










140.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

141.










142.










143.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, how much better this city is getting every year


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

It's time I update this thread with some new pics  any comments are welcome. I don't want to overload this page with huge pictures.

144.









145.









146.









147.









148.









149.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

150.









151.









152.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

Gotta love the cars all over the sidewalk. It is a plague in Warsaw.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Marbur66 said:


> ^^
> 
> Gotta love the cars all over the sidewalk. It is a plague in Warsaw.


It is. But if you're referring to the last picture - this area looks especially bad now that the entire street is closed due to 2nd metro line being U/C. People are abusing this fact and they leave their vehicles everywhere.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Newest skyscrapers :

153.









154.


----------



## markuus (Jun 24, 2010)

What one can say... Probably one the few cities in Europe with a massive Potential!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Is the Cosmopolitan lit up at night?


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not sure  but it probably is (the upper part)


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Szucha Avenue
155.









156.









157.









158.









159.









160.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

161.









162.









163.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

164.










165.









166.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Powiśle

167.









168.









169.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

170.









171.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Warsaw has changed a lot since my visit 7 years ago. Great Eastern European metropolis!


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

The oldest part of Warsaw. UNESCO World Heritage.

269.









270.









271.









272.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Isn't the oldest part of Warsaw actually the area around the Old Market Square, there are a few handfuls of buildings who's facades and basements survived the Gehenna of WWII and many are from the 14th and 15th centuries. Some even have original interiors, but those are rare.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

^^ I meant Old Town and the oldest part of Krakowskie Przedmieście as a whole.

273. 6 month difference









274.









275.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

276.









277.









278.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

279.









280.









281.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

nice


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Time for some new photos 

282. Puławska street









283. New ubran infill









284.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Warsaw


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

Ochota district

285.









286.









287.









288.


----------



## Ring (Dec 1, 2006)

289.









290.









291.


----------

